# B9 Clear Button Prob Solved



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hello! I looked at all four of my kits and they all had bubbles in the clear square chest button area. Not problem if you are not going to light it. But if you do it stands out like a sore thumb. Moebius says they are all the same. So I had some clear acrylic laser cut to fit the kit. As you can see in the pics they fit nicely. The other benefit is they are easier to apply the decals to, because the surface is flat and polished and can be done individually with a set of helping hands. The Moebius original kit parts are soft edged and slightly rounded. These are sharp edged and flat. Off course nobody will laser cut these in small numbers because of setup cost, so I am offering my extra sets until they are gone. They are *9.00* for a full set of 10 squares * -shipped anywhere in the world*. If interested PM me.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Tried to pvt message you but your mailbox is full...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

OK cleared out. Thanks:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you!  Message sent


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

PM sent for 1 set.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Received. Thanks! Those that have paid will have their sets mailed this Monday via the regular post office. Thanks for the interest. I think you will all be happy with the look and fit of these. Since they are laser cut every single one is the same. The unit mounted in the robot for the photo was very lightly pressure fit into place.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Payment sent!


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Got any of these left ?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yes I have some left. Just PM me.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Payment sent. Thanks Steve!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Got it. All those that have paid will have their sets sent Monday afternoon. Thanks! I have a few more sets available for those still interested.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Payment sent here too, thanks Steve!


----------



## sjohn385 (Dec 19, 2004)

Payment sent

Thanks Steve


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Got them. Thanks


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PM sent if still available.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

PM Sent.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Payment sent.

Thanks Steve!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Payment sent! Thanks Steve!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hi everybody! Thanks for the great response to these. I believe you will be very happy with them. Those that paid for their sets Sunday went out today (Mon). Those that paid today and tomorrow (Tuesday) will ship Wednesday. I have 23 sets remaining. If those that contacted me but have not paid still want them let me know. Otherwise all remaining 23 sets are up for sale.
Thanks Again and enjoy!
Steve


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

i'd love one set if you have one left for sale.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Payment sent

Thanks


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

Paypal sent!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hello! Remainder of people that have paid will go out tomorrow. I'm down to 18 sets still available. Thanks.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Received them today! Nice!
Thanks Steve, you da man!
Ron


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Great! I'm glad you are happy with them. Thanks for your interest. Note that one of the effects of the laser cut is that the cube has a ever so slight taper were the beam cut the plastic. Very hard to see visually. If load the slightly tapered side into the sockets from the front of the robot and push down they fit beautifully. Enjoy!


----------



## sjohn385 (Dec 19, 2004)

Received mine today..they look great

Thanks again Steve


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thank You! 17 sets remaining.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wondering how everyone is planning to mount these buttons in the chest. I had thought that grinding the existing buttons off the clear part then sanding it smooth would work as an excellent back plate and light diffuser. 
Any other alternative suggestions?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Your idea is great. I intend to set them in place. Then with a tooth pick I will apply super glue and allow the glue to leech around the seam from the back side. I built a full size robot a couple of years back and I'm using the same techniques on this. On the back side of the chest squares I'm using stage light gel strips (red, orange and green) to color the back of the square buttons. Then behind that I will put a thin strip of milk plex to diffuse the light. Then light with two LED's. Exactly how I did on the full size. The diffusion comes out perfectly balanced with zero hot spots. I will use 3mm flashing LED's for the little button lights at the bottom. The 3mm LED's fit perfectly. I wont use the kit piece at all. The original robot used random flashing light bulbs. They flashed randomly like Christmas lights. So in my opinion a custom circuit is a waste of time. Random blinkers were used for the brain lights inside the triangle, and for the two big red and green alternating chest lights. Here's a couple of pics to illustrate.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very Cool Steve! Are you a B9RBC member? I've been a member of the club through it's various iterations since the late 90s. Still haven't got my full size build past the slow acquisition of parts, but like you, I've been applying my research to making the B9 kit all it can be. 

Using the VoodooChild FX board has given me great control over dialogue, background FX and lights. It's got 8 Light channels, each of which can carry up to 15 LEDs, and everything is controlled by a relatively simple scripting language stored on an SD card with the audio tracks. 

The biggest disappointment for me is that the board was not really designed for the kit size, so mounting it internally will be a major hassle, but I'm going to try for it anyways. It would be great to see Randy revise the board to a smaller footprint so it would fit into the torso without having to completely gut the interior.

The Programming buttons will be lit by a single warm white LED mounted in the back of a light box I've already built. Although I did note as you have, that 3mm LEDs could replace the part entirely, I've gone with the specced design and have used 3 randomly flashing LEDs, red, orange, and blue in the lightbox. 

I've tinted the clear kit part both in front and behind, using a single dot of clear paint the same size and colour as the faux bulb on the front. The effect is looking great except for the three lights I tinted green, they are just appearing as dark blue or 'off', so I may retint them yellow instead, or add a green LED into the lightbox channel.

I've also added an operational micro toggle switch in the programming bay above the yellow indicator light, that will power the Robot up and down. If I can mount the board internally, it will have stereo sound, and I'll run the power line down and out the back of the right side treadsection, like the original. 

The only other thing I'd like to do is use the power pack as an interrupt, and have it play two appropriate dialogue tracks on removal and replacement. I'm not sure if I can actually do that with the Voodoo code, but still researching.

This certainly will not be the only kit I build so any tricks I learn this time round I hope to be able to improve on the Mk2.

Thanks again for making the buttons available. That was a shortcoming in the kit that I really wasn't happy with, and your solution is simple, elegant, and inexpensive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Buttons received. They look great. Thanks Steve.
Now all I gotta do is figure out how to mount them.

Maybe remove the kit ones like someone suggested and mounting them that way, or a clear piece of plastic for a backplate. Will hafta figure this out.

Thanks again!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Received my buttons yesterday and they are perfect.
Thanks again for doing these.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bruce. Great ideas there. You could always mount the board in a base and just plug him in. That would also give you access to the PCB (which I learned the hard way - Is always a good idea) should mods or repairs be needed without having to crack the B9 open. I was a B9 builder from the Mike Joyce and Bill Hughs of the Magnetic Lock days (early 90's). I built my robot brain using the original brain tracings and the $110.00 bubble from Planet Plastics. I even built my collar using the rib tracing from the original robot. I too am a perfectionist to a fault. That's why I had the buttons cut. Once I saw the bubbles I had to figure something out. I want this robot to look like the original prop so that when it is photographed you cant tell if it is full size or 14 inches tall. I even went as far as to have 1mm X 1mm square rod laser cut so I can shrink down the rib tracing and make a new collar and vents. Having successfully done it on the full size it should be easy - just teedious due to the small size. I know it's nuts but you can't beat the look. Might even have aluminum wheels lathed and cut some rubber treads. Now for that damn bubble seam line. lol!

*You're welcome. I'm glad you guys are happy with the parts.*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Actually Steve, mounting the board in the torso and still having it accessible won't be too much of problem, either Neodymium magnets, or a couple of 'twist and lock' latches on the shoulder section of the torso, and Bingo!
Kudos to you for your intention to do a proper scale collar and vents! That is totally amazing. Please post some pics of your progress. 
I had considered cutting slots in the vent parts as I wanted to mount the speakers behind the left and right vents, but had not given a thought to making the parts.
I'm aiming for the same quality of finish as yourself, hard to tell apart from the real deal. Moebius have certainly given us a great kit to work with, niggles aside.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

PM sent

thanks


----------



## sjohn385 (Dec 19, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Received mine yesterday. Way cool. Thanks, Steve!!!


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Received mine yesterday. Way cool. Thanks, Steve!!!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

You're welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Received my buttons the other day, they will work very nice, much better than the kit parts. :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

PM sent for two sets.

Regards,
George


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

actias said:


> I even went as far as to have 1mm X 1mm square rod laser cut so I can shrink down the rib tracing and make a new collar and vents. Having successfully done it on the full size it should be easy - just teedious due to the small size. I know it's nuts but you can't beat the look.


My first thought when I opened the kit was, oh, the spaces in between aren't there. Wonder why? I mean, the have the screws on the shoulder hook attachments...
I guess that would have added a LOT on to the production cost.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

*buttons*

payment sent last week.. have they shipped out yet? Thanks, K


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Sure did. Give it a few more days.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*10 left!*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine just arrived Down Under this morning! Thanks Steve, They look sweet! 

I tried the backing plate idea I had and it works like a charm. I posted a couple of photos using the original dud kit part as a test. Moebius supplied me a new part without the hole.

Photos in My Facebook build album. Even if you don't have Facebook, you can see the album as I have made it public access.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152292284735522.1073741828.608915521&type=1&l=dd0da49145


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

How did you attach them, Ozy? Just curious.

Thx,
MBZ.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I haven't yet MBZ, but it's my intention to glue them in place with some Microscale Krystal Kleer. :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

You're welcome! Glad they got there safely. Bruce your build looks great! The new buttons will adjust to the contour of the face plate just by moving and shifting them into the proper depth and position. Then glue.

By the way I work for a company that is in your neck of the woods. It's based and founded in Sydney and is called Cochlear. They do the hearing implants for severely deaf people. I repair their electronic processors everyday. I get to hear the Aussie accent all day long :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

actias said:


> You're welcome! Glad they got there safely. Bruce your build looks great! The new buttons will adjust to the contour of the face plate just by moving and shifting them into the proper depth and position. Then glue.
> 
> By the way I work for a company that is in your neck of the woods. It's based and founded in Sydney and is called Cochlear. They do the hearing implants for severely deaf people. I repair their electronic processors everyday. I get to hear the Aussie accent all day long :thumbsup:


Hey Steve, that's great! I hope you can understand our 'Strine'.  must be fascinating work! 

I can see that the buttons have got some wriggle room, so there should be no problem settling them down once I get my new backplate ready. The acrylic is pristine compared to the molded buttons. I was blown away that the tint was showing clearly through two layers of protective paper!

Thanks for the kind words about the build. I'm aiming for somewhere in between a pristine build and the way the Hero suit really looked, with a touch of weathering here and there.

I honestly think it would be nigh on impossible to build this kit and NOT have it look amazing. Certainly one of the best kits Moebius have produced. :thumbsup:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*7 Sets Left*


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

P M sent

Gordon


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

OzyMandias said:


> Hey Steve, that's great! I hope you can understand our 'Strine'.  must be fascinating work!
> 
> I can see that the buttons have got some wriggle room, so there should be no problem settling them down once I get my new backplate ready. The acrylic is pristine compared to the molded buttons. I was blown away that the tint was showing clearly through two layers of protective paper!
> 
> ...


I didn't look at my button set yet. Are they tinted? Didnt know that.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Steve,Money sent
thanks again
Gordon:thumbsup:



Friend Tom(other set)says Hi:wave: and thanks


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Gordan and Tom. I sent you an important pm.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

DUE TO DEMAND I DID A SECOND RUN OF BUTTONS FOR THOSE STILL INTERESTED! Just PM me.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

I did try to PM you - I am interested in getting these buttons. Tks in advance.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

hamiltonpl PM sent to you


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

If anybody is interested I still have some of these sets left They are $6.75 for a set of 10 shipped- anywhere in the world.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hi RMC pm didn't come through


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

enterprise_fanatic - PM responded to


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

PM response not getting thru? "RECAP" (.... will money order be ok for the purchase of one set?)


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Responded. Thanks


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Payment will be sent on 12/09/14 - 16:30


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

enterprise_fanatic got your payment. Thanks


----------



## frolls (Mar 28, 2009)

*One set please*

G'day, could I please order a set of the buttons? I will also send a pm


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Frolls, Invoice sent


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

pm sent


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

DrP....Invoice sent


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

payment sent


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Can you tell me when I am going to receive the buttons I purchased from you? I sent you paypal almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Laffo (Feb 20, 2015)

PM sent.
Thanks.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Responded


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

received buttons excellent job


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thank You


----------



## frolls (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pm Steve, I was wondering what happened to them- even with postage to Australia. Looking forward to receiving them in the post in due course.

Regards

Ben


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Is the button set still available? I'd like to buy a set if they are.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yes they are. PM's replied to.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I just PayPal'd you the amount. 

Thanks!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Latest group of orders were sent today. Thanks


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Is the button set still available?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yes I have some left


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost forgot to mention that I received the buttons beginning of May! Thank you!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

You're welcome!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Hello! I still have sets from the second run of these if anybody is interested.


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Actias!

I recently picked up a Moebius B9 kit and would like a set of buttons if available. What is the price and please let me know the PayPal email to send to.

Thanks!

MagicBill


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

htmagic said:


> Hi Actias!
> 
> I recently picked up a Moebius B9 kit and would like a set of buttons if available. What is the price and please let me know the PayPal email to send to.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

I was glad to hear that these buttons were still available. 
Too bag Moebius had bubbles in their clear buttons. I think these are a lot cleaner and sharper.

Thanks for making these available to the modelers. Not everyone picked up a Moebius kit when they first came out. 
I'm glad as I was concerned about the treads on the Lost In Space Chariot kit.
Mine were packaged in a separate bag. I'm not sure if they changed the formulation but I will cross that bridge when I'm ready to do that build. I think I'll work on the Robot B9 kit first.

MagicBill


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

MajicBill, I got your Payment. Thanks. I sent you a PM. I am looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Actias,

Thank you for making these available for the modeling community.
I plan on motorizing the treads like Teslabe did.
I got the rubber belt, motors, hubs, and small bearings.
I still need the 16 mm bearings and some plastic rod for the bearings.
Once I get the bearings, I believe I might tart on the build.

I found a wealth of information on this site. It's nice to fins a community where the free exchange of ideas takes place. But I still might have questions as although I read them, some of the photos didn't come through in the earlier posts. 

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## misnerll (Jul 16, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## harddrive (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Actias,

Wondering if you happen to still have any sets available?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

misnerll said:


> PM Sent


Email sent


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

harddrive PM sent


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Actias,

I'm glad I bumped this thread!
You get to reduce your inventory and we get some cool accessories to model with!

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------

